# Vitamin K shot LAW?



## kymama88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm new here. I'm in central Kentucky.

I've been looking all around the Internet but cannot find anything about Kentucky law regarding Vitamin K injections.

Both my children got it at birth. With my son, I just didn't know how bad it was and when I had my daughter, I refused the Hep B and was told, "So this mean you'll get it at her next checkup right?" and knew I was in for it. I asked the nurse about Vitamin K shots then and she acted like I was a real idiot. "We HAVE to give that shot, ok? Most mom's WANT to protect their babies from bleeding to death." I swear, she said that. While I was in labor. Nice, huh?







:

My son is 28 months old and my baby girl is 6 months old, both are very healthy, intelligent and absolutely normal in every way. My daughter has never been sick, my son has only been sick twice and has never been on antibiotics or any medication of any kind. So they have not seen any ill effects but I'm crossing my fingers for the future. It scares me every day, knowing what I do about that shot now.

My question is... anybody else here know KY law or live in KY? Can you help me? Is what that nurse told me true? I want more children but I don't think I could put any more kids through that shot. The next one may not be so lucky.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

There are no LAWS in the US that anyone must vaccinate or accept any medicine. Vaccines are only mandated for school.

And the nurse was totally wrong and it was very unethical of her to act like you are doing something wrong by refusing the Vita K shot.

I had three children and none ever had that shot. It was not even on the market back then. So how come babies didn't bleed to death every day from birth before the shot was offered?

From what I've read the biggest danger (and the reason for bringing out that shot) is circumcisions. But they can't tell us the truth though, for parents might start to question that unnecessary surgery.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

I meant to also say







to this forum

*__________________________________________________ _______*
Indian Proverb ~
Incorrect diet - medicine is of no use
Correct diet - medicine is of no need


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
There are no LAWS in the US that anyone must vaccinate or accept any medicine. Vaccines are only mandated for school.

And the nurse was totally wrong and it was very unethical of her to act like you are doing something wrong by refusing the Vita K shot.

I had three children and none ever had that shot. It was not even on the market back then. So how come babies didn't bleed to death every day from birth before the shot was offered?

From what I've read the biggest danger (and the reason for bringing out that shot) is circumcisions. But they can't tell us the truth though, for parents might start to question that unnecessary surgery.

I believe there are states where you cannot refuse...NY for example. there was just a thread on this recently...can't search for it now, maybe someone else will post. Im not sure about KY, but I doubt it. Most states you can refuse.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marnica* 
I believe there are states where you cannot refuse...NY for example. there was just a thread on this recently...can't search for it now, maybe someone else will post. Im not sure about KY, but I doubt it. Most states you can refuse.

There are no vaccine laws in the US but I am sure each state and eventually each hospital can make its own rules. But it would have to be tested in a court of law.


----------



## Marnica (Oct 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
There are no vaccine laws in the US but I am sure each state and eventually each hospital can make its own rules. But it would have to be tested in a court of law.

Here I found the thread
http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1063295

As I understand it Vitamin K is not considered a vaccine so Im not sure about laws concerning Vitamin K


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

KY mama here. I verified with my backup OB that if I were to birth in the hospital, I would not have to get the vit k injection.


----------



## amnesiac (Dec 28, 2001)

Since this about vit K at birth rather than vaccines I'm moving to B&B.


----------



## cleo564 (Feb 14, 2009)

Check out the links on this site: http://www.vaccinetruth.net/

ETA: Here's the KY page: http://www.vaccinetruth.net/exempt/kentucky.htm


----------



## kymama88 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help, everyone!







:


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
There are no vaccine laws in the US but I am sure each state and eventually each hospital can make its own rules. But it would have to be tested in a court of law.

The vitamin K injection is not a vaccination and yes many hospitals will report you to CPS for refusing it. It happens fairly often actually. NY is one of the harshest states and refusing it in the hospital is NOT an option because women have been reported to CPS and their children were temporarily taken away and given the shot then returned. Hospitals unfortunately can take over legal power of your child through CPS if they feel you are endangering him/her.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

At University Hospital in Louisville they gave me no hassle whatsoever about refusing the Vitamin K and Hep B shots. It's not law. The eye ointment does has a law saying essentially they have to offer it, which they'll take to mean they must apply it by state law.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

A NY mama here... and yes, a hospital is required (by law) to report any family that refuses the vit K and eye goo at birth to CPS. Hospitals have also been informed that they will not be prosecuted for giving the vit K and eye goo against parental wishes (since it is a public health law and not subject to parental consent) so in many cases the hospital will simply admninister the K/goo without parental consent or knowledge instead of reporting a non-compliant family.

However, most states are not this harsh and you should be able to refuse either verbally or by signing a waiver or AMA statement. If you anticipate problems, make sure you explain your position to your ped as well as to your care provider and ask for a note to be placed in the hospital file as well along with important medical details like allergies. And of course, you or your partner should be with the babe at all times...while the hospital staff may not intend to violate your wishes, it's likely that if the K/goo is a part of their normal "new baby routine" they will simply forget the change in routine until too late.

Happy birthing!


----------

